# Breathalyser postponed indefinitely in France!!!



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

The French Government has postponed the introduction of the Breathalyser law indefinitely according to Connexion newspaper.
Regards
ALshymer


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

No surprise there then


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Breathalyser*

Oops meant to put this in Chit Chat.
Don't know how to move it.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This was posted a couple of days ago by Techno;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1363691.html#1363691

common sense has prevailed, but I bet Sarkozy's bank balance has benefitted from the last 18 months work with his broter-in-law........
if gthe very strong rumours from multiple sources are correct......

Now as I said, anyone interested in a few of these magic things so you know if you can drive legally, going cheap........ :lol:

Thanks for posting this - there may be some that were not aware.

Only Nuke can move it so I have alerted him to it being in the wrong forum section.

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey ho


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Shares*

I bet the shares in the Company who made them will plummet as will sales at Halfords and similer!May drink a bottle of wine tonight and test mine! now I don't need them!Got my friend to but some to put in his camper when we all went to France!He was'nt pleased as he is teetotal!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> This was posted a couple of days ago by Techno;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1363691.html#1363691
> 
> ...


well I wasn't aware of it. The title of the thread quoted wasn't exactly very forthcoming was it? :roll:

and sense has prevailed - after much expense and argument about the usefulness of the legislation.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not the limit we are discussing, but worth noting this - from the bottom of Techno's link.

_"*Over the limit?* Generally, there is a small tolerance for drivers who exceed the speed limit - but be advised that it is best to observe speed limits which are there for a reason. Until recently, speed cameras tended to be stationary and visible; nowadays, the gendarmerie are using more and more mobile radars, in unmarked cars. Be warned ! Otherwise you may face an on-the-spot fine or - if your are caught driving more than 50 km/hr over the limit - an instant ban and an impounding of your vehicle."_

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Not the limit we are discussing, but worth noting this - from the bottom of Techno's link.
> 
> _"*Over the limit?* Generally, there is a small tolerance for drivers who exceed the speed limit - but be advised that it is best to observe speed limits which are there for a reason. Until recently, speed cameras tended to be stationary and visible; nowadays, the gendarmerie are using more and more mobile radars, in unmarked cars. Be warned ! Otherwise you may face an on-the-spot fine or - if your are caught driving more than 50 km/hr over the limit - an instant ban and an impounding of your vehicle."_
> 
> Dave


In other words, they have reverted back to what they ued to do before speed cameras.
Hide behind a bush  
Hide behind a bridge.  
Park a car with the bonnet up, pretending to be broken down  
Park a car with the boot up  
Just generally been sneaky  they did all of these for years


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Not the limit we are discussing, but worth noting this - from the bottom of Techno's link.
> ...


The French Police are pussycats compared to the zealots in Dorset Police with their No Excuse campaign.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Then you had the corrupt ones  in France I mean!
The ones that wanted back handers and the ones, or one who was standing by a traffic light control box and switched the lights to red, just as I was approaching.
Too near to the lights to stop my fully freighted truck, and he soon got on his M/C and pulled me over. Strange he had no mate with him as they are usually in pairs


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Speed camera signs to return? 

February 13, 2013 

SIGNS warning drivers of the presence of speed cameras could be re-erected - two years after they were pulled down in a bid to encourage safer driving.

The French road safety authority, the Conseil National de la Sécurité Routière (CNSR), says the current set-up is confusing - many signs have not been taken down as planned and co-exist alongside the 1,400 new radars pédagogiques, which display a car's speed but do not issue fines.

The CNSR is meeting today and will also discuss the future of the breathalyser law. Interior minister Manuel Valls delayed its implementation for an indefinite period last month. It was due to come into force in March, with a €11 fine for failing to carry a breath test kit.

From The Connexion.

Ray.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Talking of speed cameras Ray, are the French also reconsidering the ban on sat nav speed camera warnings.
Neil


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Shares*



robrace said:


> !May drink a bottle of wine tonight and test mine! !


I used mine last weekend after a few glasses - I turned it green, meaning I was over the limit - I nearly pulled over for a rest


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have seen nothing about the speed camera warnings on GPS (sadly) but these things tend to slide in quietly and then get announced later....

it is quite possible that TomTom and the like will simply overlook the ban and allow them to continue....

our new TomTom still warns of speed cameras - where they might be, where they are and where they have been, so far it has shown us all of the speed cameras we have seen.....

On the autoroutes there are often signs warning of speed cameras but no distance given, Tom then beeps and funnily enough we usually pass one in about 1km....

Of course, all of the warnings are NOT just speed related but indicate a particular danger - like grotty junctions (rarely  ), steep hills (never seen it yet but supposedly so  8O ), tight bends (as steep hills we have not come across these yet  :lol: :lol: ) and places where fixed speed cameras have been located...... :roll: :twisted: 

That, after all, was what was indicated as acceptable when Sarkozy introduced the raft of measures......  so the satnav people are doing what they were told to do, but they seem to be a tad slow about the other dangerous locations IMO.... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

neilanddot said:


> Talking of speed cameras Ray, are the French also reconsidering the ban on sat nav speed camera warnings.
> Neil


Not to my knowledge Neil.
But after being flashed by an automatic camera last September and having to pay a €45 fine and one point, I have reinstated the radar warnings on my Garmin.
It must be cheaper to let them confiscate it than pay the fine.

Ray.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

When in Europe we mount the GPS in an air vent holder so its too low to be seen by plod. Mrs could easily take it out of the holder and hide it in the glovebox if we were stopped.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I told you sarky was a shilling missing. Now the hivis for motorcyclists may be changed. ie all other vehicle drivers to take a colour blindness test :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

They've also binned the ludicrous compulsory high vis clothing for motorcyclists that should have kicked in in January. Vive the new government


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh dear!

We bought our Alky testers from Dave B. What will he do with his massive stock now?
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I told you sarky was a shilling missing. Now the hivis for motorcyclists may be changed. ie all other vehicle drivers to take a colour blindness test :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just reading the March edition of the [email protected] magazine and they have a feature on p15 ''Breathalysers needed''.Obviously the news came too late to alter the magazine.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, I saw that as well; maybe they should have been looking in here. :roll:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, I noticed it in the latest C&CC mag too, and thought - that's not right!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe the C&CC have a load on their hands to sell.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

News just in...................

Speed trap sites are revealed

March 01, 2013

New 'invisible' mobile cameras will be rolled out in 18 departments from March 15.

The departments where new "invisible" mobile speed cameras are to be launched on March 15 are: Ile-de-France plus Alpes-Maritimes, Bouches-du-Rhône, Calvados, Essonne, Haute-Garonne, Gironde, Ille-et-Vilaine, Loir-et-Cher, Loire-Atlantique, Loiret, Moselle, Nord, Oise, Pyrénées-Orientales, Rhône, Somme and Vaucluse.

There will be 20 new camera cars, each with a radar speed detector behind the number plate linked to an infra-red camera on the dashboard, meaning they are undetectable in use and virtually invisible to radar detectors.

Fitted to a fleet of Renault Meganes, the set-up is estimated by RTL to cost €70,000 (including vehicle, fuel and working time) as against the €90,000 of a fixed speed camera.

They will be used to catch excessively high-speed drivers - above autoroute speed limits - in part because of the way that they are set up to work.

Further information on this story: Speed cameras are 'undetectable' 
- See more at: http://www.connexionfrance.com/Mobi...-14516-view-article.html#sthash.eQDq4n9g.dpuf


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

JUst to clarify re the Breathalysers. They are still required to be carried- it's the sanctions- ie the fines, which are postponed!

So technically the C&CC is correct!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

So what happens if you get stopped and don't have one?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> So what happens if you get stopped and don't have one


You have broken the law but cannot get fined. So.............erm..........

JohnW


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Have heard the gendarmes are stopping traffic coming from ports and asking drivers to produce the breathalyser , if it can be produced then they wave you on, if not then they are likely to pull you in and search for all the obligatory high vis vests/warning triangles/bulbs, few lorry driver mates passed this on to me

My advice, keep a couple in the van which I'm sure most of us have


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hearsay that old chesnut, seen any smoke signals :lol:

Are they pulling the French too


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Techno100 said:


> Hearsay that old chesnut, seen any smoke signals :lol:
> 
> Are they pulling the French too


Haha Andy, only passing on info, I couldn't care less whether you carry them or not, personally I would rather be waved on than pulled in.

No smoke signals here, do you want some?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I never found any to buy in France - and I'm not going to pay the inflated price on the ferry or anywhere else...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I only want to know if it happens to you :wink:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

chiefwigwam said:


> My advice, keep a couple in the van which I'm sure most of us have


Have we? I might have had if there had been some for sale in France. I wasn't going to pay the ferry price. Will have to sneak through on my way back home to avoid a non-fine.

JohnW


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just go to Ebay they are cheap enough there if you still want to buy them now.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> Just go to Ebay they are cheap enough there if you still want to buy them now.


Buy? Buy.... Ooh I've gone into a bit of a sweat now. Think I would rather risk the fine :lol: :lol:

JohnW


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I believe that the only reason the government have not scrapped it outright is to allow stockists to try shift what they have. It is a complete embarrassment


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"So what happens if you get stopped and don't have one? "

I think you'll find that the Gendarmes will take your details, and when the sanctions become law at a later date you'll be retrospectively fined, with interest added at the prevailing "Hollandaise" rate which accrues between being stopped and being fined.


On the other hand............. :?: 
:lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We all know these Frenchies cant be trusted and are just out to get our cash.

I have listened to your concerns and have put together a set of products for the new season as we all head over the water to Euro Land!

This lot should keep you legal and fine free!!

Motorhome Fruit Cakes EU Motoring Safety Products


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Last year you couldn't find one anywhere. Now they seem to be on the counter of every shop in town! I would not worry about buying on the ferry, just wait till you're here. Prices range from €1.50 - 3.00.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is absolutely no need to buy one :wink: 
Just drink a few bottles, then you will know you are over the limit :lol: 
Easy as that :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More info from The Connexion............................ Ray.


France drops breath test fines 

March 04, 2013 

France has finally dropped plans to fine motorists who do not have a breath test kit in their vehicles – but has left in place the law obliging them to carry the kits.

Under the law introduced by the Sarkozy government last year, drivers and motorcyclists faced an €11 fine for not carrying a breath test kit. The law was due to come into full force on July 1, 2012 but the imposition of fines was delayed until November due to the shortage of kits.

This November date was then further extended to March 1 and French manufacturer, Contralco, said it had taken on 160 extra staff to try to meet demand.

However, new Interior Minister Manuel Valls had indicated he was sceptical of the value of the kits and asked the Conseil National de la Sécurité Routière to have another look at the plan.

The CNSR said on February 13 that it recommended the carrying of a breath test in vehicles but in a decree published on Friday in the Journal Officiel the government annulled the sanction of the €11 fine.

Related articles: Breath test law should be pursued 
Controversy on breathalyser law as company boss linked 
Breath test kits obligatory


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They could not scrap the instruction to carry one without major backlash from the manufacturers and retailers holding stock. I expect as sales plummet they will cease to be produced eventually


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So my two I carry, one bought from China and the other off e-bay are OK then.? Shows willing.

Ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> They could not scrap the instruction to carry one without major backlash from the manufacturers and retailers holding stock. I expect as sales plummet they will cease to be produced eventually


And then in 100 years from now some wag will dig out from the historical records that this stupid law is still on the book and instigate a debate about it!

Just like the existing French law which forbids women from wearing trousers except as a medical necessity (true!) :lol:

Alan


----------

